# girlfriends younger brother is bullying me



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

what do i do?


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Apr 26, 2022)

over lol


----------



## Deleted member 17763 (Apr 26, 2022)

Send him nudes of his sister. He won’t be able to recover from the mog


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

FAKEDRIP said:


> over lol


give advice rather than being negative


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

PearlHandledDeck said:


> Send him nudes of his sister. He won’t be able to recover from the mog


i dont mog shit , im a high tier normie ethnic while 
hes a white prettyboy chad thats 6'2 and life mogs me even tho hes 15

even her friends are supporting him even tho hes clearly rude


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> give advice rather than being negative





PearlHandledDeck said:


> Send him nudes of his sister. He won’t be able to recover from the mog


----------



## fucclife (Apr 26, 2022)

if u lack size + ethnic then theres nothing u can do 

but if u dont, then u tell him ur not gonna put up with this shit

start taking roids and maybe you wont come across as a bully victim


----------



## fucclife (Apr 26, 2022)

did u think oud rly get good advice for smn like this on this website


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

dfucclife said:


> if u lack size + ethnic then theres nothing u can do
> 
> but if u dont, then u tell him ur not gonna put up with this shit
> 
> start taking roids and maybe you wont come across as a bully victim


well like hes actually way taller so idk if i can do much shit

also how do i at least convince him to not bully me in front of my girl so she has a positive image for me


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> even her friends are supporting him even tho hes clearly rude


Hallo effect. Gl people win the support every time, even if they're clearly wrong.


----------



## youngmax (Apr 26, 2022)

What does ur girl look like


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Hallo effect. Gl people win the support every time, even if they're clearly wrong.


yeah but i thought at least my girl would stand up for me , like she wont be attracted to her brother for sure


youngmax said:


> What does ur girl look like


shes white , unlike her brother whos blond , shes a ginger somehow , id say shes stacylite , and she has a fat ass


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> yeah but i thought at least my girl would stand up for me , like she wont be attracted to her brother for sure
> 
> shes white , unlike her brother whos blond , shes a ginger somehow , id say shes stacylite , and she has a fat ass


AWAB, All Women are Bastards. Should've pumped, dumped, and humiliated her ass when you had the chance.


----------



## youngmax (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> shes white , unlike her brother whos blond , shes a ginger somehow , id say shes stacylite , and she has a fat ass


I feel like every white girl today has a fat ass 


With her brother, try and befriend him I guess, convince ur gf it’s a joke between boys


----------



## rdsky (Apr 26, 2022)

Just fight him you pussy, don’t be afraid to get aggressive w his ass.


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> AWAB, All Women are Bastards. Should've pumped, dumped, and humiliated her ass when you had the chance.


nah i love her


youngmax said:


> I feel like every white girl today has a fat ass
> 
> 
> With her brother, try and befriend him I guess, convince ur gf it’s a joke between boys


he aint friendly either 


rdsky said:


> Just fight him you pussy, don’t be afraid to get aggressive w his ass.


dude last thing i want is getting beaten up in front of my girl


----------



## anarlord (Apr 26, 2022)

Fight him... wtf is this pussy shit


----------



## anarlord (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> nah i love her
> 
> he aint friendly either
> 
> dude last thing i want is getting beaten up in front of my girl


Bro is you won't stand up for yourself. its over..


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

anarlord said:


> Fight him... wtf is this pussy shit


dude hes much taller and i cant even balance when he pushes me the fuck am i gonna do

i dont wanan get beaten up by a 15 year old u dumass


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

anarlord said:


> Bro is you won't stand up for yourself. its over..


what do u mean


----------



## anarlord (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> dude hes much taller and i cant even balance when he pushes me the fuck am i gonna do
> 
> i dont wanan get beaten up by a 15 year old u dumass


First offf go do brazilian jiu jitsu if you are a manlet. Bro you are literally going to be a complete pussy if you don't do anything about this. You need to stand up for yourself


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> nah i love her


Love is for cucks, i've learnt that throughout the years. Women don't even deserve love.

You'll find out sooner or later, but the best time is now to spare yourself the harship.


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

anarlord said:


> First offf go do brazilian jiu jitsu if you are a manlet. Bro you are literally going to be a complete pussy if you don't do anything about this. You need to stand up for yourself


shes gonna be mad at me if i beat him


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Love is for cucks, i've learnt that throughout the years. Women don't even deserve love.
> 
> You'll find out sooner or later, but the best time is now to spare yourself the harship.


she aint like other women


----------



## anarlord (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> shes gonna be mad at me if i beat him


Nah she won't. she will pretend like she doesn't like it but you explain that he tried to start shit. She might be mad but at least she will look at you as a man


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> she aint like other women


BIGGEST COPE OF ALL TIME. Bitch literally isn't backing you while getting bullied, you should hang her in the street.


----------



## youngmax (Apr 26, 2022)

anarlord said:


> Fight him... wtf is this pussy shit


Is that not gonna be awkward? Think about it


----------



## Mogpogs (Apr 26, 2022)

Only fight him if you can win. If you lose and your gf sees it it will be over


----------



## rdsky (Apr 26, 2022)

dude man up and challenge him. Get some grit


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> BIGGEST COPE OF ALL TIME. Bitch literally isn't backing you while getting bullied, you should hang her in the street.


well maybe its cause hes her brother so she supports him


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

Mogpogs said:


> Only fight him if you can win. If you lose and your gf sees it it will be over


yeah thats why i wont fight him


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

rdsky said:


> dude man up and challenge him. Get some grit
> View attachment 1651629
> 
> View attachment 1651630


dude , im scared of him i dont wanna fight


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

anarlord said:


> Nah she won't. she will pretend like she doesn't like it but you explain that he tried to start shit. She might be mad but at least she will look at you as a man


i hope so


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> well maybe its cause hes her brother so she supports him


brother and sister usually aren't close.

Plus, you're her fucking boyfriend, that's a step down from fiancé and husband, you're supposed to be her number 1 fucking love and prirotity in life

Knock the bitch's teeth out cuck


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 26, 2022)

Come behind him and












The Dark Triad personality: Attractiveness to women


It has been suggested that the Dark Triad (DT) personality constellation is an evolved facilitator of men’s short-term mating strategies. However, pre…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> brother and sister usually aren't close.
> 
> Plus, you're her fucking boyfriend, that's a step down from fiancé and husband, you're supposed to be her number 1 fucking love and prirotity in life
> 
> Knock the bitch's teeth out cuvk


they r kinda close like she brings him to our hangouts and parties cause her friends like her


----------



## rdsky (Apr 26, 2022)

Bro break up w her ass then. If u don’t beat him in a fight and knock his fucking teeth out like you should’ve done the first moment he insulted you, she won’t respect j likes he’s losing respect right now


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> they r kinda close like she brings him to our hangouts and parties cause her friends like her


I finally understand why people said you were a woman in disguise.


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

rdsky said:


> Bro break up w her ass then. If u don’t beat him in a fight and knock his fucking teeth out like you should’ve done the first moment he insulted you, she won’t respect j likes he’s losing respect right now


nah its fine , even if she doesnt respect me ill have her as a steady source of emotional support and sex


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> I finally understand why people said you were a woman in disguise.


wdym?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> wdym?


There was a rumor you were actually a bitch


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> There was a rumor you were actually a bitch


yeah but 


faggotchadlite said:


> they r kinda close like she brings him to our hangouts and parties cause her friends like her


what does it have to do with this


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> yeah but
> 
> what does it have to do with this


Because you literally do not have a backbone, to the point i'm questioning your gender


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Because you literally do not have a backbone, to the point i'm questioning your gender


i mean come on , why go in a fight when u know ur gonna 100 percent lose it


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> i mean come on , why go in a fight when u know ur gonna 100 percent lose it


I didn't tell you to fight the brother

I told you to fight the girl


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> I didn't tell you to fight the brother
> 
> I told you to fight the girl


how exactly??
also what if i dont win against her cause like i heard white people have higher muscle mass by natural and she weighs more than me too


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> how exactly??
> also what if i dont win against her cause like i heard white people have higher muscle mass by natural and she weighs more than me too


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


>


dude so tell me like , did u mean like verbal fight??



faggotchadlite said:


> how exactly??
> also what if i dont win against her cause like i heard white people have higher muscle mass by natural and she weighs more than me too


also if shes white so she has higher muscle mass so does that make a difference? , and like how do i make sure i win against her if i get into a physical fight should i put laxative in her food so that she wont be able to fight properly so i wont definitely lose


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> dude so tell me like , did u mean like verbal fight??


it can start off that way, she should be put in her place that way, if not escalate to physical



faggotchadlite said:


> if i get into a physical fight should i put laxative in her food so that she wont be able to fight properly so i wont definitely lose


you truly are a bitch


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> it can start off that way, she should be put in her place that way, if not escalate to physical
> 
> 
> you truly are a bitch


its not bitchy like since shes white and weighs more than me i should have something to make it a fair fight


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (Apr 26, 2022)

Run yo fade with him my nigga, don't get bitched like this, and if the gf gets mad, just leave her, your pride is worth more than pussy


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> its not bitchy like since shes white and weighs more than me i should have something to make it a fair fight


it's literally a woman

kys


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> it's literally a woman
> 
> kys


there have been cases of men being beaten up by women


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> it's literally a woman
> 
> kys


it would still be risky to go for a fight


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> it would still be risky to go for a fight


at this point you should just fight yourself for being such a bitch


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> at this point you should just fight yourself for being such a bitch


dude just , stop calling me a bitch


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> dude just , stop calling me a bitch


then stop being one


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 26, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> im a high tier normie ethnic while


You are back
And aren’t you tranny?


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> You are back
> And aren’t you tranny?


no im not


----------

